# new topic ?



## lovemywife

how about addictions that effect a relationship 
I for one , am pretty sure I suffer from a sexual addiction , but have no way of knowing for sure unless I fork out hundreds for therapy , and have found very little help online .

then there's drug addictions , alcohol addictions .. and the list goes on


----------



## draconis

lovemywife said:


> how about addictions that effect a relationship
> I for one , am pretty sure I suffer from a sexual addiction , but have no way of knowing for sure unless I fork out hundreds for therapy , and have found very little help online .
> 
> then there's drug addictions , alcohol addictions .. and the list goes on



SOme people have addicting personalities to be sure. But isn't it more of a group dynamic. There are many things that will effect a relationship. having a thread for it might just be good for helping to understand etc. But most problems are connected to larger issues.

draconis


----------



## lovemywife

draconis said:


> But most problems are connected to larger issues.
> 
> draconis


agreed , as I myself am starting to understand my issues , I see that addiction iis almost allways caused by something unrelated and deeply seeded within ones head , however there is no place for .. for example , my issue of social anxiety , to talk to people who may share the same problems I do and to maybe help me understand why I have this and where it came from . 

basically as you said , just a place for information , support for the issue and most of all ... understanding . 

either way , just a thought


----------



## draconis

Social anxiety may be caused by a number of things. PDD, Autism, enviroment, or how you were raised. Almost all forms of aniety can be overcome. I was "the most popular kid in school" My so suffers from autism and social anxiety. It has been a long hard road seeing him develop and painfully slow at overcoming this as an issue. 

While having areas for each thing is great, general normally covers it all. Plus you don't have one area that has no posts or very few that most people never visit.

I feel a thesis on posting coming on....

draconis


----------



## Chris H.

I think addictions is a good topic. I had mentioned it a while back and no one jumped on it so I blew it off, but many people have addictions that hinder relationships.


----------



## draconis

Maybe I can do a thesis on that too.

Been on a role lately with people on the forums giving me great ideas.

draconis


----------



## lovemywife

Chris H. said:


> I think addictions is a good topic. I had mentioned it a while back and no one jumped on it so I blew it off, but many people have addictions that hinder relationships.


and many more people have a hard time realizing the addiction until it's to late to save the relationship , unless of course , like myself , have it spelled out for them


----------



## draconis

Actually most people don't have things spelled out to them. Talk to most psychologist they simply talk you into discovering your own issues and how to solve them. Rarely do they just say this is your issue and here is how to fix it. Like you. You just needed a place to talk to realize what you knew but didn't see.

draconis


----------



## lovemywife

draconis said:


> Rarely do they just say this is your issue and here is how to fix it. draconis


now that , I didn't know 
makes it even more painful to fork out all that cash ..lol


----------



## draconis

lovemywife said:


> now that , I didn't know
> makes it even more painful to fork out all that cash ..lol


Not really because you become better at working through your own problems in general. 

draconis


----------



## lovemywife

yeah guess that makes sence don't it ..


----------

